# Gen 1 VG Shark Fin



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I've noticed many of you have the VG Shark Fin and I gotta say it's a really cool look. I also like the fact that it's paint-matched and installs without the need to remove headliner.

That being said, what's been your experience regarding radio reception? I like AM talk shows and drive through the desert where signals come and go. Wondering if the Shark Fin will impact weak signal for better or worse (or same)

Cast your vote for how the VG Shark Fin experience has been for you...thanks for voting!

(Disclaimer: I do not work for VG or sell their products, just a curious retiree and happy CTD owner)


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have one and I haven't noticed if it has been better or worse. Seems about the same for me. But I usually only lose signal if I drive between a bunch of tall buildings.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It seems the same as the stock antenna, but neither of them stand up to the reception of 3-ft. spiral-wrapped mast that came on my Jeep.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Also echoing what the Poll said. My car was driven in 4 states and the reception was the same as stock to also include XM into the mix.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Had a shark fin on my 2 previous Cruzes not bought one for my 2014 yet. No difference in reception


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had no issues with reception. The VG shark fin has a fractal antenna plastered on the inside of the fin. This antenna screws into the antenna base.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the votes and replies...consensus so far is no change in radio reception from stock antenna. Color-matched, easy install, great looks and under $100 bucks...think I'll pull the trigger.

:goodjob:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No change for me, but I have lousy reception. That said, what I did was clean the threaded hole with contact cleaner, blew it out with canned air, put a small dab of dielectric grease on the new screw, pulled the tape cover off the fin, wiped the paint with a touch of acetone, screwed in the new screw with fractal antenna attached and pasted down the fin. Put some blue tape on to ensure a good bond.

Some day when I learn how to upload video I'll show side by side with my Dodge van that I should have ten times as many stations on my Cruze as I do.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> No change for me, but I have lousy reception. That said, what I did was clean the threaded hole with contact cleaner, blew it out with canned air, put a small dab of dielectric grease on the new screw, pulled the tape cover off the fin, wiped the paint with a touch of acetone, screwed in the new screw with fractal antenna attached and pasted down the fin. Put some blue tape on to ensure a good bond.
> 
> Some day when I learn how to upload video I'll show side by side with my Dodge van that I should have ten times as many stations on my Cruze as I do.


LOL, You should hear the Accord. It's 8 Track quality FM and AM. USB and BT is slightly better. They have these Active Noise Control microphones in 2 spots of the roof and they pretty much make a crappy setup even worse. You have to disable it if you add subs.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

"other"

I would not classify the reception as "worse" overall, as both types of antennas on this car have/had trouble with stations over 40 miles away. I have noticed the AM reception might be a bit worse. I am not really worried about it.


----------

